# new aw kiss semis due in 1-2 weeks



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here is another picture for all to comment about and again please lets not get sidetracked, these kiss racing rigs are coming out in a week or so just maybe for christmas.

Richard


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool, KISS certainly understand marketing and product recognition. I don't think there is another entertainment group or person who goes to the length they do to take advantage of the sellibilty of their fame. I look forward to this release.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Beth I hear you calling...I can't come home right now...oh what fond memories. A definitely must have.
--fcb


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw it at Walmart last Saturday. "Lick it up"


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'll take two sets - one for me & one for my bro-in-law who is a huge KISS fan.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*kiss semis*

hey guys, i will be selling them on here if you are interested. but i want to wait to see if they get here before christmas, you know how aw can be. lol


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

not a big kiss fan but the detail on those is fantastic,,,very cool!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Anybody know if the trailers have stickers or are thay painted? Lots of trailers seem to be just stickers.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

hefer said:


> Anybody know if the trailers have stickers or are they painted? Lots of trailers seem to be just stickers.


Well if these are not Computer Generated then the Love Gun one looks like a decal because, of the lower detail to the bottom of the trailer. 

A sticker doesn't suck to a trailer like that. :tongue:

Cool Now we can all have KISS Semi Trailers and drive from Concert to Concert...what a Rockin' Idea!! I want a set!!

Bob...Big watcher of KISS T.V. reality show...zilla


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I like them*

I like them and how AW keeps reinventing it self with new ideas for there Car's & Trucks. And with Limited runs.
Back to the Kiss theme, Well back in the mid 90's when I was collecting Hot Wheels & Johnny Lightning
1/64 Scale die-cast cars.
The Johnny Lightning Kiss funny cars come out kind of a rip off you had to buy 50 of them to complete the hole set. I bought about twenty of them for around $2.99 0r $3.99 each gave up and just sold them as a lot for half of what I paid for them a few months later. To this day they never really when up in value.
Just like baseball cards they flooded the market to over killing the value of them all. 
At least AW only makes a limited number of runs to keep the collectors value up on there Slot Cars.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Kiss racing rigs preorder*

Hello all, i have put the info in the selling section if interested in buying the 2 semi set.

Richard,
wheelz63


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

You pull the trigger on my ....Love Controller


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

>


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope they plan on doing a few bands!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

4meandthem said:


> I hope they plan on doing a few bands!



that would be an awsum idea. if they were only listening. lol

Richard


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Huh?*

Well, people are obviously enthusiastic about it, and that's really all that matters. 

I have to admit, though, it kinda leaves me scratching my head. A *Beach Boys* Sand-Van I could understand, or an *Alice Cooper* Cadillac hearse, even a *Guy Lombardo* '40 Lincoln or a *Bobby Sherman* Ice Cream Truck. *Dave Dudley* or *Merle Haggard*, or *C.W. McCall* on the side of a semi would make sense. Or any band's touring bus - now _there's_ an idea for a series.

Maybe there's some connection I'm missing. Was KISS known for having a semi to haul their stage sets and equipment or did they do a truck-theme song, or something like that? Or is it just that people like KISS and people like trucks, so people will like KISS trucks?

Please note that I'm not knocking it _at all_ - if a KISS truck revs you up, then that's all the justification it needs. I just wonder if I'm missing something that everyone else is catching.

-- D


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what I garner from the huge collection of KISS memorabilia that has been sold over the decades is that KISS recognizes a money making opportunity and pursues all that it can. if Auto World approached KISS management with an offer to pay them for rights to logos and such, then KISS was using their normal business sense in accepting.
the KISS ARMY (fans) getting slot cars for themselves and probably never even taking them out of the box increases the value very quickly.
perhaps even a few will get interested in slot cars and increase the fan base for same.
that is what I garner.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

^this. Kiss recognizes their fan base is old enough to have been slot enthusiasts as children and are gambling that there will be crossover interest in addition to the hardcore KISS army that buys anything KISS.

If you ask me it's an under-exploited marketing opportunity. Those semis offer some quality billboard space and barely cost any more than a normal slot car to produce.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

A BEACH BOYS SAND VAN?????? No No No. A Deuce Coupe, 62 409, Super Stock Dodge, or a '63 Fuel Injected Stingray. I don't see the tie in with the semi either. Maybe the old Econoline van would have been a little more understandable.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Or ...

Road Race Replica's Aurora '32 Ford resin repro










plus

A slimline chassis










plus

some HO figures, a little sheet styrene, and paint 

equals










The wire wheels might be a problem, though.

-- D


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

KISS has always been a savvy marketing group. They have their name on just about everything except feminine hygiene products.....and yes....they have done condoms....


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

What about a Monkey mobile, a Rolling Stones truck - the mobile recording studio that is, which found mentioning in 'smoke on the water', the hearse from Arlo Guthrie's Alices' restaurant, John Lennon's Rolls the one with the graffiti. 
S'pose every semi will actually do as long as there is enough space to print the musicians on or a +n album cover. Hey, a Meat Loaf Bat out of hell semi would be great. I'd defintily go for it.

Mario


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Got mine today, they are sweet!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> What about a Monkey mobile, a Rolling Stones truck - the mobile recording studio that is, which found mentioning in 'smoke on the water', the hearse from Arlo Guthrie's Alices' restaurant, John Lennon's Rolls the one with the graffiti.
> S'pose every semi will actually do as long as there is enough space to print the musicians on or a +n album cover. Hey, a Meat Loaf Bat out of hell semi would be great. I'd defintily go for it.
> 
> Mario


get a J/L Hollywood wheels Monkee-Mobile diecast + a T-Jet chassis....
i've made/sold about a dozen :thumbsup:

w/ year w/ the arlo guthries hearse????
alot of J/L & H/W's out there.... done about 4...so far (stock mfg.Hearses)....

T-Jet chassis also.....


http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/?action=view&current=002-1.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/?action=view&current=014.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/?action=view&current=013.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=001-2.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums...t Car Emporium/?action=view&current=001-7.jpg

i'm not brag'n... just saying "IF" an old 54yr.old fart, w/ arthritis & shaking hands nerve disorder can do it.... :thumbsup:

feel fre 2 look @ my albums...
see anything u like, PM me... 
and i'll send better pics & TELL U HOW 2 DO it 'yerself 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bubba, browsed your pics, nice work, I always loved converting diecast to tjet, they're heavy as tanks, but race neat together..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Bubba, browsed your pics, nice work, I always loved converting diecast to tjet, they're heavy as tanks, but race neat together..


believe it or not...quite a few R Resins......
Greg Gipes made alot of custom castings 4 me that r availiable 4 sale...
contact him :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------

